# Frozen Embryo Transfer



## blueshrimper

Hi All!

After 5 years of my precious snow babies being in storage, I have decided that the time has come to get back on the wagon and have FET and I have an appointment booked at my Clinic on Thursday. I have a couple of questions though that I hope someone might be able to help with.

1. How long does chemical FET usually take from start to finish?
2. I have 2 day 5 blastocysts and am terrified about them not thawing. Does anyone know roughly the rate of survival?
3. In a chemical cycle, what do they actually give you?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

I'm not sure I will be much help as we are only just starting on our first ICSI but I did ask the nurse a few questions about FET so I can tell you the little I know!

She said that about 90% of embyros survive freezing/thawing but the thing to remember is that they we're chosen the first time around so may not be perfect quality. She said the length of the cycle is about the same (6 weeks at my clinic who do long protocol), you still take the down regs drugs but obviously not the stims.

There are some other girls on here who would know more about it than me.
Good luck!!

Kath xx


----------



## wrightywales

im having FET september hopefully but on a natural cycle so im not much help but didnt want to read and run just wanna wish u good luck xx


----------



## blueshrimper

Thanks for your help.

Just as a bit of extra info, unfortuantely after my last IVF I got OHSS and so they refused to put the embryos back then. They also went to blastocyst, which 5 years ago was quite unusual (and even more unusual that they were able to freeze any). From what I have read, thawing blastocysts are even more difficult. Fingers crossed though !!!


----------



## chocci

Hey hun

I have just started down regging for FET this month, here is what i know but dont quote me I am a tiny bit vague and can vary by clinic:


I got a big injection in the botty to start with yesterday, no sniffing drugs to down reg this time just one injection
Scan in 14 days to check all quite down there
After scan i start eostrogen tablets to build womb lining (approx 7 days)
3 days before scheduled transfer i start progestrone supps
embryo transfer 3 days after start of prog supps
then dreaded 2ww
So total length of cycle 14 days, 7 days, 3 days, 14 days = approx 38days until testing

With regard to thaw rate, i think its about 70% chance, however the better quality embryos apparently stand a better chance of surviving and if yours are blasts then they "should" be ok

Hope this helps :)
x


----------



## annieb33

Hi we are having the embryo transfer today in our 2nd frozen cycle. The first time both embys thawed fine but this time 1 survived and they had to thaw another. We started down reg at the end of June and I have done buserelin injections everyday, from 28 Jun until 11 Aug. I started the progesterone pills a couple of weeks ago and then 11 Aug I started the cyclogest pessaries 2 x 400mg daily until further notice!

Hope this helps and good luck with your treatment!


----------

